# kein signal von stereo-anlage zu pc



## trickyiki (4. Dezember 2002)

hallo!
hab ein problem, dass mich schon länger ärgert:
ich hab da zb. so ein tutorial gefunden:
http://www.mp3-faq.org/tips/cepcass.htm 
und nach dem hab ich die kabel richtig gesteckt, bei meiner anlage line in , line out, und das mit meinem pc verknüpft. das problem:
hab nur eine on-board soundkarte auf meinem asus P4t-e motherboard. -
line out zur anlage is eh ok, aber ich will zb. kassetten oder LPs digitalisieren, aber egal welches programm ich verwend (sound forge, wave lab, nuendo, clean) und auch den microsoft audiorekorder - es nimmt zwar auf, aber es ist nichts zu hören, und der equalizer bei der software schlägt zwar leicht aus, aber das tut er genauso, wenn ich die kassete, die ich aufnehmen will, ausschalte  
bei soundkarten-einstellungen hab ich beides, also als intel und als microsoft probiert, aber kein unterschied. es geht mir ja nicht um super-sound etc. deswegen auch keine bessere soundkarte, aber ich dreh einfach bald durch, weil keiner der bisherigen versuche von erfolg waren.  
Bitte um hilfe!
danke im voraus
tricky


----------



## Vaethischist (12. Dezember 2002)

Möglicherweise hast Du in den Lautstärkeoptionen (Doppelklick auf die Tröte im Systemtray->Optionen->Eigenschaften...Aufnahme auswählen) die falsche Quelle angegeben.


----------

